# Drain hose stuck on washing machine



## savingedmund (May 10, 2009)

I just bought a new house, and the old owner left her rubber drain hose (the black retake hose) for the washing machine. My washer has the drain hose coming into the body of the machine, so there isn't a place to clamp on her old hose. However, when I went to remove the old hose, it appears to be stuck. It rotates in the hole, but won't come off when I pull on it. My movers who were helping me said they'd never seen anything like that. How can I get the old hose off so I can put my own hose on? I've seen stuff online for getting the hot and cold intake hoses off, but that isn't my problem. HELP!!

:help:


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Look down into the drain pipe. There may be a rubber collar inside it to prevent the hose from coming out during the discharge cycle of the washer.


----------



## savingedmund (May 10, 2009)

If there is, how would I remove it?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Most likely just a slip-fit. It may be difficult (but possible) to remove since the soaps from the washer may have "sealed" it. If you can, pour some really hot water into the pipe to soften the seal. Then twist and pull.


----------

